# How to stop whining/crying poodle?



## fjm

It sounds as if she is begging for attention. How much exercise and play is she getting? Poodles tend to be intelligent, energetic dogs, who are very human-focussed. If she is bored and under-exercised, she is likely to be constantly wanting you to provide some stimulation for her, like a bored child with nothing to do. If for any reason my dogs' walks are curtailed for a day or two it is like living with squirrels - they practically bounce off the walls!

I would make sure she gets at least one good (45 minutes minimum) walk or run every day, and set aside at least another half an hour to play with her, in several sessions. Then I would focus on ignoring her whining, and playing with her immediately when she stops, even if it is for just a split second. Any attention - even shouting at her to stop making a noise! - will reinforce her belief that whining gets your attention, while waiting patiently does not. I'd invest in Kongs and other puzzle toys, play lots of games that exercise her brain, like hunt the treat or find the toy, and generally work on tiring her out, physically and mentally.


----------



## georgiapeach

Potsie whines with anticipation only at feeding time. The boy's a chow hound, for sure. I make him wait until he stops whining before I put his food dish down.


----------



## dcyk

a tired dog is a happy owner

teach her to play fetch, find it etc etc

give her some hollow toys, with treats inside and let her get it out. Tire her mentally.


----------



## BorderKelpie

You may also let the neighbors or whomever it is that has a problem with barking that you are working on the problem and are trying to get it under control as soon as possible. 

Sometimes explaining that will help diffuse that aspect of the situation. Maybe once you can relax a little, she will, too.

Best wishes!

(oh, and I find that by taking my toys out tracking wears them out nicely - they have to concentrate and control themselves. They usually nap nicely afterwards.)


----------



## muchan

*fjm* I used to bring her for a walk (thou she didn't do well at first) but ever since I got my job, my working hours is mon-fri, 9am-6.30pm and sometimes it can be late as near midnight. sometimes I still need to go for shooting or interview on weekend as well so I'm basically has no time to walk her. I used to give her raw hide bone whenever I left home and she's quite busy with it but its not an option to give her everyday and now I need to confiscate all dental bone because she has this 'crazy-chewing' where she could chew the bone till her mouth bleed!! The only toys I gave her now is the rubber type squeegee toys which she chose it herself and so far so good. 

I did try to put her on her pen before I left but somehow she learn how to climb out of it from my older dogs -.-" or if I crate her before I left she will bark nonstop whenever she hears someone is back home. My situation right now is I have housemates who living together and I need to make sure my dogs doesn't bother them. 

What I did now is, if I'm not meeting any client or will stay back at work till quite late, I will bring her along with me to the office. So far so good but I don't want to make it as a habit because she is now thought that she could follow me wherever I go and if I didn't bring her to office for one day, she will sure 'tear-down' my room showing her anger.

I just want to see if there is any solution other than the walk? Now I'm trying to free my Sunday for my dogs and bring them for a walk near my house. But I hope there is other solution for this matter


----------



## fjm

If you are out for that long regularly, frankly I am not surprised she is crying with boredom and frustration! The "crazy-chewing" also sounds like anxiety behaviour to me. I am afraid dogs are not one-day-a-week pets - they need regular time, exercise and attention. Could you find a dog walker to take her out regularly? I don't know if dog daycare has caught on on Malaysia, but it would be worth asking local boarding kennels if they offer daytime boarding, with walks and play included. Or even ask your flat mates if they would be prepared to walk her regularly, if they are home more than you. Walking and dog-time is not an optional extra for a dog - it is essential!


----------



## JE-UK

If the dog isn't getting any exercise, and she's alone with no interaction for 10-12 hours per day, she's justified in whining! If you don't have time to walk her, what about engaging a dog walker or checking out doggie daycare options?

Poodles are smart, social, active dogs, and it is likely to be very unpleasant for her to have so little outlet for her energy and brainpower.

Indoor games can help with that to some extent ... play find-the-toy, invest in Nina Ottossen games, start training. Anything, really, that is attention and fun.


----------



## muchan

*fjm & JE-UK* I know its not a good idea to leave them alone with that working hours thus now I'm bringing her whenever I went to work. 

As for day care, honestly speaking, our country is not as pet-friendly compare to other countries. Although there are some people open their business for boarding or such, it is me that don't really trust them. Some of them really genuine in doing their business while some only genuine when they talked to us while at the back, once we leave our dogs with them it became another stories. 

Anyhoo, thinking about this issue, I'm now in the middle of discussing to bring my work over and start working at home instead of staying in the office for long hours. Hopefully by next month I can start working at home and it would be a good solution for both me and my dogs.

I'm thankful for all comments and advices given  This is the reason I joined the forum and I hope to learn more about poodle and their care. Thank you guys!


----------



## fjm

Good thinking Muchan - a neighbour of mine works from home, and takes pleasant doffee breaks, walking with his dog in one hand and a cofffee cup in the other! Do try and get out for a walk several times a week while you are getting working at home organised, though - it will make a hige difference for Sugar and your other dogs.


----------

